# Charter boat harvests a tiger shark and posts pictures on the Destin Log FB



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

So a charter boat out of Destin killed a small tiger and then was dumb enough to let people take pictures of it and they posted it on Destin Log........wow is all I have to say. 

http://www.facebook.com/TheDestinLog?ref=ts


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im pretty sure as long as it was caught in Federal waters they are legal right? Not sure if its legal to transport through state waters though, I dont keep up with the different regs, nine miles is a long way to peddle. lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope, illegal to harvest or possess in state waters. I'm not surprised they killed it, just surprised it ended up on the Destin Log FB page.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I sincerely hope it was caught far offshore and gut hooked... No other reason to keep that fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The wording of the law is pretty vague as far as catching in federal waters and not stopping at all in state waters on the way in but that's still pretty iffy.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

So, regardless of laws, is the person starting this thread grinding an axe? All fishermen are subject to the law. The question remains, Was law violated? . In federal waters, we are allowed an obscene limit of 20 vermillion snapper per person. In State of FLORIDA waters, we're allowed 10. So, don't stop in state H20 if you have a fed limit of mingo for any reason other than draining the main vein:whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If anyone on here knew for sure I would think Realtor would know if he sees it


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> So, regardless of laws, is the person starting this thread grinding an axe? All fishermen are subject to the law. The question remains, Was law violated? . In federal waters, we are allowed an obscene limit of 20 vermillion snapper per person. In State of FLORIDA waters, we're allowed 10. So, don't stop in state H20 if you have a fed limit of mingo for any reason other than draining the main vein:whistling:


No axe grinding, just think that it's dumb.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I only know what I've read so far on this post but if it's legal what's the big deal? Hence, Charter Boat, customers, tourists, most of us see sharks on a regular basis, out of towners don't. I'm assuming they paid for the trip, as long as it's legal what's the big deal?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PurpleNGold said:


> I only know what I've read so far on this post but if it's legal what's the big deal? Hence, Charter Boat, customers, tourists, most of us see sharks on a regular basis, out of towners don't. I'm assuming they paid for the trip, as long as it's legal what's the big deal?


I don't know if it's legal or not, it could be either. I'm just saying that it will probably cause some unneeded attention by the FWC at the very least. I hope it is a legal harvest.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I don't know if it's legal or not, it could be either. I'm just saying that it will probably cause some unneeded attention by the FWC at the very least. I hope it is a legal harvest.


So, let's recap... your first post on the topic is calling them out for harvesting the shark and then calling them dumb for letting it get posted on FB.

Then, you say that you don't know if it's legal or not...
seems to me the polite thing to do would have been to find out if it is, in fact, illegal before calling them out.

Just my opinion, please proceed as you see fit.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Why kill a small tiger anyway? To me it makes no sense! My clients catch all sorts of sharks, and we release them, including some beautiful tigers. Silly shit to me, and I will tell a client that a release is in order. If they don't like it, they don't have to fish with me again...


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

according to that thread it is illegal to harvest,possess, or land in Florida. wouldn't that mean that you couldn't bring it in through Florida waters? Keep in mind that I'm not a captain and don't know the interpretation of the law. If I read that I would've released it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Who would want to bring back one of them stinking shit eaters??? That being said I have seen them popped a few times in the head with a glock and I didn't cry about it??? Shit people its a shark who cares!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Who would want to bring back one of them stinking shit eaters??? That being said I have seen them popped a few times in the head with a glock and I didn't cry about it??? Shit people its a shark who cares!


I do.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

*From the FWC website*

***NEW** Shark Management Changes*
The FWC Commissioners passed a rule that prohibits the recreational and commercial harvest of *tiger sharks* and *great, scalloped* and *smooth hammerhead sharks* from state waters at the Nov. 16, 2011, meeting. The rule took effect *January 1, 2012.*
Anglers may catch and release prohibited shark species in *state* waters. Anglers may also catch and take some species of shark in *federal* waters and land them in Florida but boats traveling through state waters carrying shark must not stop in state waters until the fish are landed.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

If fed and state would be on the same page it would make things so much easer... 
....just saying...


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

IMO, I assume you're able to legally travel through state waters with a shark legally caught in federal waters - how else would the Outcast Mega Shark Tourney exist?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> If fed and state would be on the same page it would make things so much easer...
> ....just saying...


 
+1 :thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FelixH said:


> So, let's recap... your first post on the topic is calling them out for harvesting the shark and then calling them dumb for letting it get posted on FB.
> 
> Then, you say that you don't know if it's legal or not...
> seems to me the polite thing to do would have been to find out if it is, in fact, illegal before calling them out.
> ...


Hard to know if it is legal simply from a photo....IMO legal or not, its pretty weak that a charter boat would kill a little tiger like that for nothing more than a photo opportunity. I didn't name the boat, Capt, or anything else. Just posted it in the General Discussion on a fishing forum to hear what others thought. My bad?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Who would want to bring back one of them stinking shit eaters??? That being said I have seen them popped a few times in the head with a glock and I didn't cry about it??? Shit people its a shark who cares!


It seems like a lot of people on this forum don't care for conservation very much. I care though this is a nearly threatened specie of shark that is an integral part of the Eco-system it came from and on top of that is a baby. I realize it may be "legal" but what's the point in killing the baby shark?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I read through the whole thread on the "Destin Log" and the only question I have is who is "Nicky Harvell"?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> It seems like a lot of people on this forum don't care for conservation very much. I care though this is a nearly threatened specie of shark that is an integral part of the Eco-system it came from and on top of that is a baby. I realize it may be "legal" but what's the point in killing the baby shark?


 
Why shoot a spike deer? Why shoot a doe? Aren't they part of the population to help grow the species. Everyone has their thoughts on what to take and what not to take.

Just because it's not a monster fish/buck, does not mean that you put them down for shooting/killing something small. Maybe that charter customer thought it was the best/biggest fish in the world and they wanted to keep it. It's legal to do so, so that's what happened maybe. 

GET OFF THE HIGH HORSE AND PRACTICE CONSERVATION HOW YOU WANT TO WITHIN THE LAW.

Don't knock the next person and how they choose to harvest an animal within the law. It happens all the time on the internet. The internet cowboys want to bash someone for not thinking like they do. :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks to be a legal fish. "IF" it was caught in Federal waters, and 
"IF" the charter boat did NOT stop for any reason (other than braking own) in State waters. 

I can honestly say, I only had 2 groups in the past 4 years that wanted to kill a shark. The rest (unlike Mullet Hunter) had better attitudes towards these apex predators. 

Judging from the picture in the OPs link this was a tourist and she looked pretty proud of herself. That coupled with the smallish grouper on the nail the crew even hung up the remaining grouper bait. Looked like a pretty slow day fishing.

The thread on the first page, the boat and Capt. Are getting a pretty good thrashing.

Perhaps, not posting a picture of this “Man Eater” would have been a better choice. 

But then again, we may be surprised of the number of sharks that get wacked just to get that 30 cent circle hook back, or the ole “Kill it, so it won’t go back down and eat ALL the snapper" thing…..


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

How quickly we forget this whole topic was discussed last year when the law reg was up for public debate. You can catch one in Fed waters. Florida is concidered a breeding ground for these animals and inside 9 is where they do thier thing. Smart call puttin up the photo? NO but illegal NO. It is what it is everthing else is just personal opinion......


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Why shoot a spike deer? Why shoot a doe? Aren't they part of the population to help grow the species. Everyone has their thoughts on what to take and what not to take.
> 
> Just because it's not a monster fish/buck, does not mean that you put them down for shooting/killing something small. Maybe that charter customer thought it was the best/biggest fish in the world and they wanted to keep it. It's legal to do so, so that's what happened maybe.
> 
> ...


Your assuming it was legal and within the law. What if it wasn't? Again even if it was, killing a threatened species for a photo op is weak but that's my opinion which I can have, just as you have yours.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Your assuming it was legal and within the law. What if it wasn't? Again even if it was, killing a threatened species for a photo op is weak but that's my opinion which I can have, just as you have yours.


If it was caught in federal waters, it's legal. If caught in state waters (within 9 miles of the coast) then it was illegal. I can only assume that a charter captain would not put his whole operation at risk for a pesky illegal shark. And there will probably never be a way to tell us for sure whether it was caught in federal waters or not. So yes, I assume it's a legal catch. 

Some people get so worked up on the internet about these things, it's entertaining to say the least.:thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Why shoot a spike deer? Why shoot a doe? Aren't they part of the population to help grow the species. Everyone has their thoughts on what to take and what not to take.
> 
> Just because it's not a monster fish/buck, does not mean that you put them down for shooting/killing something small. Maybe that charter customer thought it was the best/biggest fish in the world and they wanted to keep it. It's legal to do so, so that's what happened maybe.
> 
> ...


If what I posted is bashing I think I need to step my game up and really start bashing.

If it was illegal to take this fish you seem like the type to be on here bitching about the fact that it is illegal and how there are all these political reasons that it is and how it couldn't simply be to actually try to save the specie.

I stated my opinion which IMO didn't seem that harsh why are you getting your panties in a bunch?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> If it was caught in federal waters, it's legal. If caught in state waters (within 9 miles of the coast) then it was illegal. I can only assume that a charter captain would not put his whole operation at risk for a pesky illegal shark. And there will probably never be a way to tell us for sure whether it was caught in federal waters or not. So yes, I assume it's a legal catch.
> 
> Some people get so worked up on the internet about these things, it's entertaining to say the least.:thumbup:


You seem like the one who is worked up:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not worked up. Just easy to get others worked up on this type subject. We need a new 10 page thread.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

they kill and keep anything they can on those charters, they don't care. FWC is too busy checkin my ass....

I've seen rack of sharks and baracuda, trust me if they can kill it, they will. Tourist don't know anything about conservation and sadly 90% of the people that don't fish regularly around here kill and keep anything. Saw a dumbass keep a 20' cobia yesterday when I told him it wasn't a remora.

Guess it just depends on the person, I won't keep illegal fish but will break other laws. Everyone has their decency line I guess...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bigrick said:


> they kill and keep anything they can on those charters, they don't care. FWC is too busy checkin my ass....


Yea I remember a thread a while back where several of the Destin boats were keeping under sized AJ's and calling them something else.....it is what it is.

No one should be getting "all worked up" over this. This is a fishing forum and about the only place I know where a large group of people can discuss this kind of thing. Difference of opinion is going to happen on any topic.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I will get worked up over this sniper. 

conservation is key to this apex animal. Tigers take 9 months of gestation to be born and years to grow to adult length. judging by its size this animal was only a few months old. And thanks to some tourista dumbass is now dead. And for WHAT???? Did they eat it? what was the purpose of killing it vice catch phto and release? Fing idiots!!

Legal or not depending on where it was caught is one thing, killing it just to get a picture on the pier than trash it is something else. where the hell is FWC when you freaking need them??? oh wait, they are out counting the 100 million "endangered" snapper that are "not really there".:thumbdown:
how about PROTECTING fish that really are on the PROTECTED LIST!!!

ok, im done now.:furious:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

All this BS over killing one shark. I had probably 35 or 40 snapper eaten by them bastards this past year. They aint endangered, unless they stay on my hook, then they're in grave danger!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Grave danger? Is there any other kind? (A Few Good Men)

Some of my most memorable offshore moments came at the hands (or fins) of sharks.
Last trip we released a big snapper and had a monster bull SLAM it right at the boat. Unfortunate for the snapper but AWESOME to watch.

Hooked a mako offshore on a skirt and ballyhoo combo. He jumped 4 or 5 times before cutting off. Again, awesome!

That said, small inshore sharks that are legal to keep make great fish fingers.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> All this BS over killing one shark. I had probably 35 or 40 snapper eaten by them bastards this past year. They aint endangered, unless they stay on my hook, then they're in grave danger!


So you had 35/40 snapper eaten by specifically tiger sharks I doubt that. Sitting on a spot and eyeballing how many fish you catch is hardly hard evidence as to wether a specific species is endangered. You can't be this dumb. I bet you feel like a BIG man saying "they are only endangered if they are on my hook" your such a badass


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How can one be a badass by killing a fish?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> How can one be a badass by killing a fish?


I was hoping you could tell me


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Why shoot a spike deer? Why shoot a doe? Aren't they part of the population to help grow the species. Everyone has their thoughts on what to take and what not to take.
> 
> Just because it's not a monster fish/buck, does not mean that you put them down for shooting/killing something small. Maybe that charter customer thought it was the best/biggest fish in the world and they wanted to keep it. It's legal to do so, so that's what happened maybe.
> 
> ...


Haha I like this .. Well put ! People get so worked up about a damn shark. Who is saying there endangered ? Is it the same people saying theres not enough snapper!?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Tiger Shark*

Tiger Sharks and Sand Tigers are about as endangered as Red Snapper.. Again regulations are flawed. Needless to say that's a sad representation of a catch.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Tobiwan said:


> I was hoping you could tell me


Didnt you say I was a badass for killing sharks? If so why do I need to tell you, you made the assumption.
I dont like sharks and will kill all I can, same as roaches, rats, poisinous snakes, etc. You save all you can and maybe we can offset each other. As a matter of fact you may want to give up fishing just so you dont accidentally hook one in the gut and kill it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> I dont like sharks and will kill all I can


Now that's an ethical fisherman right there!:no:


----------

